# new here!



## blackbird668 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi all! 
I've been lurking around here reading posts for a few days, and decided to join in. Seems like a nice place! 

I've recently adopted 2 registered adult Bengals from a co-worker, 1 male and 1 female who've been raised together. The female's name is Shotzie and the male's name is Panzer. They are about 3 years old (I won't know for certain until I get their papers). I've had cats most of my life, but this is my first experience with Bengals. We've been enjoying them! 

I also have 2 small dogs (Miniature Dachshunds), they're smaller than the cats at 8 lbs and 10 lbs! The cats are not intimidated by them, in fact, Levi (my male Dachshund) and Panzer became fast friends in only a couple of days. They wrestle play quite a lot.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Vicki. Hope you'll enjoy it here...looking forward to some pics of your babies. Bengals are very cool cats!


----------



## blackbird668 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you!

I posted their photos in the "Meet my Kitty" section, here's a link to the that thread...

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=43629

And that's Panzer in my avatar, too. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Bengals are wonderful!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I saw your pictures and they're beautiful.


----------



## blackbird668 (Aug 18, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you and the fur gang. I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely cats you have :wink:


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! I love Bengals! I've always wanted one.


----------



## SpoiledRottenPrinces (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the site. Isn't it adorable to see them wrestling and play fighting? I used to love watching my cats do that. Now I have an adult cat that I just rescued from outside a week and a half ago and I have a kitten coming in two weeks. My dogs are 110lbs and Bob is kind of afraid of them so there is no wrestling going on there! :lol:


----------



## blackbird668 (Aug 18, 2007)

They certainly are entertaining. 
Yesterday, in typical nonchalant cat fashion, Panzer strolled into the room, looked over at Levi, yawned, and turned around and strolled out. No sooner did the tip of his tail leave the room than suddenly Panzer burst back into the room, eyes big as saucers, hair on end, tail fluffed up like a bottle brush and he zoomed through the room at full speed right in front of Levi's nose. Then he skidded across the floor on the way out of the room (we have hardwood floors), where he turned on a dime and made a repeat performance zipping across the room going back in the direction he'd first come, all in an effort to get Levi to play with him! 
Crazy! 
I laughed so hard I could have fallen out of my chair! LOL :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Vicki. Bengals are beautiful cats btw :lol:


----------

